# Its Me



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi everyone, new to this forum and intend to learn as much as possible and have a little fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Street strange1!

Though, I doubt you're that strange here

Jeff


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Yah like FE says we all have our very own little peice of strange in here  welcome to the street!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you.
I like strange, it keeps the "normal" people guessing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BTW strange1, love the pic of your cat (at least I hope that was you're cat!).

And did your cat sit still for this? 

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen this name before. In a vision perhaps. You are welcome in this here forum strange1.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You will find lots of info and good people to help you out. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard strange1! Always look forward to having a new weirdo on board.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! Ah, the classic art of cat painting...


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Deathtouch, yes it is I from the other forum. 
Can never get too much input you know. 

No, thats not my cat, I found that picture on an airbrush site last year.
Someone on another site was talking about what could be done with an airbrush, so being the demented one that I am I posted it.
Wish I could be that talented though.
Heck, I can't even draw stick people right.
My wife acquired a black cat from her mama.
Black cat with green eyes, she might come handy this Halloween.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

There was a whole book on cat painting at the bookstore I used to work at.  I thought maybe you'd taken a look at it.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the crazy weird wako street strange1


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi strange1. I also came here intending to learn as much as possible and have some fun. But I stayed anyway, lol, (Just kidding Zombie, lol). Glad you found where we were hiding.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Strange1


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Ahh, you should fit right in. Welcome to Unpleasant Street.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Strange1 Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------

